# New Wildcamping in Europe group



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've created a new wildcamping in Europe group.
This will be a great place to list the aires and locations you find throughout Europe.
It will also be a good place to post your experiences, warnings, cheap ferry prices and anything that  will help our fellow members.
Please post your thoughts and comments on this thread.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 24, 2012)

I really like the idea.
We have JH, Dezi and myself and many others who travel a lot to Spain and Portugal via France that could note the co-odinates and post them as POI's to form
a list just like the ones done by Chris for GB. Nice idea MTM. Well done.


----------



## anna1976 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Crossing the channel*

Hi, just in case anyone doesn't know, you can use your Tesco clubcard points to book a tunnel crossing.  If you choose your time on the tunnel booking module, you can make a big saving but you will need to make your booking well in advance to get your clubcard points converted and used.  The ferries are much cheaper but a lot more hassle and time consuming.  Using Tesco clubcard points means that the crossing is free.  Head for Cite Europe when you get off the tunnel and in ten minutes you can be safely parked up, overnight, in the car park opposite Carrefour.  A quick trip round the supermarket first thing (they open at 9.00 a.m.) and Europe is then your oyster.  It's a great start to the holidays.
anna1976


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Great idea, we travel extensively in Europe and love to find new places, everyone has a favourite and it would be great to share, what I would really like to see is  a list of  all stopovers  that could be  downloaded to a lap top  or printed  so that it could be accessed  without being on line  as lots of us ust don't bother  to go on line  whilst away even if we could which a lot of us can't, so a printable list would be great especially with GPS  positions , a lot to ask and set up I know but hey ho who knows it may happen.:idea-007:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 24, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> Great idea, we travel extensively in Europe and love to find new places, everyone has a favourite and it would be great to share, what I would really like to see is  a list of  all stopovers  that could be  downloaded to a lap top  or printed  so that it could be accessed  without being on line  as lots of us ust don't bother  to go on line  whilst away even if we could which a lot of us can't, so a printable list would be great especially with GPS  positions , a lot to ask and set up I know but hey ho who knows it may happen.:idea-007:



I could put all the info together in a file and email it to members on request.
I will put something together and post it here so watch this space.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 24, 2012)

I tried to add the POI  from here to my TOM TOM  I got into the programme via my lap top and slid the 4 icons into Tom Tom but it did not work so I deleted  them again, whilst I was  in the programme I removed the French Speed Camera info as per French law, I don't really like tinkering with Tom Tom as I  don't want to mess it up completely as it is the second love of my life, [ Jane of all knowledge ] I met a guy in Spain who  professed to be an expert on these things , he completely blew my mates Tom Tom so I cancelled my slot with him LOL My first Tom Tom  had SD cards for maps etc and I preferred that as all you could mess up was one SD card and I had made several copies of them anyway, but the one I have now has hard  drive ? memory and is more complicated, to me anyway.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 24, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I could put all the info together in a file and email it to members on request.
> I will put something together and post it here so watch this space.


  Yes Please that would be great.:wave::wave:


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 24, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> Great idea, we travel extensively in Europe and love to find new places, everyone has a favourite and it would be great to share, what I would really like to see is  a list of  all stopovers  that could be  downloaded to a lap top  or printed  so that it could be accessed  without being on line  as lots of us ust don't bother  to go on line  whilst away even if we could which a lot of us can't, so a printable list would be great especially with GPS  positions , a lot to ask and set up I know but hey ho who knows it may happen.:idea-007:



Hi Vindi, Forgot to put your name at the top of the list on my first post on here. You are the guy with all the great stop overs all over this end of Europe,(with photos) France, Spain etc, I agree that a nice list could be constructed for folks who cannot use the web on vacation. This year will be my first year with a lap top on the road without a connection. But i will use it for my daily log which I used to write in a diary. I will make a seperate file for stopovers and co-ordinate and attach photos to each one like Vindiboy does. If we all follow suit, there could be a nice few hundred/housand. I will make an effort on this.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 24, 2012)

What do you guys think about content, some ideas here.
Date visited.
COuntry
Area/district.
Google location.
Facilities.
Charge if any
Photos.
Description and rating.

Or as much info that's available.


----------



## zipnolan (Nov 25, 2012)

May I offer my knowledge of traveling to Germany.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

zipnolan said:


> May I offer my knowledge of traveling to Germany.



That would be brilliant.
Iknow little about Germany, I went to Hamburg once and the poeple were unfriendly but im told they're not all like that.
I will make a pro former of desired info.


----------



## kenspain (Nov 25, 2012)

I can help anyone that come,s near Alicante  just ask:wave:


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

That,s great ken nothing better than local knowledge.


----------



## champstar (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi we have been travelling around Europe since sept and spent 2 months in germany and would be very interested in this group and will give any help I can...this has been our first trip and am still learning..but have picked up a few tips esp in Germany.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 25, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I could put all the info together in a file and email it to members on request.
> I will put something together and post it here so watch this space.



Yes please MTM, super idea :nicethread:Thanks loulou


----------



## Dezi (Nov 25, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I've created a new wildcamping in Europe group.
> This will be a great place to list the aires and locations you find throughout Europe.
> It will also be a good place to post your experiences, warnings, cheap ferry prices and anything that  will help our fellow members.
> Please post your thoughts and comments on this thread.




I am all for this providing you do not step on anybodies toes.

The reason I say this, is that I mentioned the idea to Phil some considerable time ago & was informed that Chris would do it.

However proving said toes are uninjured then you are welcome to use my "Aires on a shoestring 12345&6" complete with photos & co ordinates.

Dezi  :cheers:


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> What do you guys think about content, some ideas here.
> Date visited.
> COuntry
> Area/district.
> ...



Good idea MTM. I have copied this post as I tend to be forgetful. From my side I will get as much info and when I return I will put it on here. You can then get what info you need as there will certainly be a few repeats from other folks. Thanks for your efforts.☺☺☺


----------



## Makzine (Nov 25, 2012)

Interested we are, as well and will try to make a habit of collating our stops when we do them.  :drive:


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

zipnolan said:


> May I offer my knowledge of traveling to Germany.



I have been following your post for a long while. Perfect guy for covering the German section. Good luck. ☺☺


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> That would be brilliant.
> Iknow little about Germany, I went to Hamburg once and the poeple were unfriendly but im told they're not all like that.
> I will make a pro former of desired info.




I was born in Hamburg and I am very, very friendly☺☺☺ see, I am smiling.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

Dezi said:


> I am all for this providing you do not step on anybodies toes.
> 
> The reason I say this, is that I mentioned the idea to Phil some considerable time ago & was informed that Chris would do it.
> 
> ...



Many thanks for your "Aires on a shoestring portofolio" Excellent. Which I have printed and hope to plan a route all the way to Spain following your Aires. On the way back I will do it again but from the other end.I usually go to Spain over the Swiss side and return from the Santander and Brittany side. Buy the way. i think it was ayear ago I suggested about a European Aires, like the one Chris has compiled. Nothing much came of that post. I am pleased that MTM and Zipnolan have showed interested. You have considerable knowledge of France, which I feel you have covered pretty well. Thanks ☺☺


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 25, 2012)

Some pictures of one of our travels you may want to use .P28-1.jpg photo by Malcolm6969 | Photobucket


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> I was born in Hamburg and I am very, very friendly☺☺☺ see, I am smiling.


I must have missed you then.
I had my little phrase book and I tried to speak as much as I could with a Welsh accent but most were unhelpful.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

Dezi said:


> I am all for this providing you do not step on anybodies toes.
> 
> The reason I say this, is that I mentioned the idea to Phil some considerable time ago & was informed that Chris would do it.
> 
> ...



Thank you Dezi Iwashoping you would offer as your info is excellent.

I will mention it to Phil.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I must have missed you then.
> I had my little phrase book and I tried to speak as much as I could with a Welsh accent but most were unhelpful.



I am truely sorry to hear that, anyway, we are now in the 20th century and are a lot friendlier. Most Germans now speak a little English, if not use hand signals and mumble a few words and you should get by. If that doesn't work, try Scotland, my step daughter in law in Inverness, I cannot understand a word she says.
So we are in the same boat, just different countries.☺☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> I am truely sorry to hear that, anyway, we are now in the 20th century and are a lot friendlier. Most Germans now speak a little English, if not use hand signals and mumble a few words and you should get by. If that doesn't work, try Scotland, my step daughter in law in Inverness, I cannot understand a word she says.
> So we are in the same boat, just different countries.☺☺☺



If you think inverness is bad go to the borders, my mate is from Hawick and when he moved down here Icould not understand a word he said. He did not speak proper English like us Welsh folks. Lol


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> If you think inverness is bad go to the borders, my mate is from Hawick and when he moved down here Icould not understand a word he said. He did not speak proper English like us Welsh folks. Lol



I must visit Wales some day. I hear it is a great place. I will some day.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> I must visit Wales some day. I hear it is a great place. I will some day.



If you do just ask me.
I am very knowledgeable about South wales.
I've also added many of the POIs.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> If you do just ask me.
> I am very knowledgeable about South wales.
> I've also added many of the POIs.



Will do. Thanks MTM.


----------



## Shockingdog (Nov 25, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> What do you guys think about content, some ideas here.
> Date visited.
> COuntry
> Area/district.
> ...




Would it be possible to add any photos or this this asking to much ?


----------



## Honeydragon (Nov 25, 2012)

I can confirm, that _*not *__*all *_the Germans are unfriendly! :idea-007:   Some are nice (me included) 

Do the ADAC-Members know, that there is a discount for crossing the channel by P&O Ferries and DFDS-Seaways ? 
And some other Ferries, too.  
Please consider, that mostly you can't get the discount if you book on their homepages directly!  You must contact the ADAC-Service, tell them what you would like, and they will do the booking for you with your ADAC-discount included.

ADAC Reise & Freizeit - Angebote Fähren

If you are interested in some tips for sightseeing, I could give you some informations (mainly for the Rhineland and Eifel (Nurburgring-Region). Unfortunately I don't know a lot of wild-camping spots, because I don't do camping within Germany myself.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

Honeydragon said:


> I can confirm, that _*not *__*all *_the Germans are unfriendly! :idea-007:   Some are nice (me included)
> 
> Do the ADAC-Members know, that there is a discount for crossing the channel by P&O Ferries and DFDS-Seaways ?
> And some other Ferries, too.
> ...




Viel Grüße aus Cornwall. Danke für euer "Deutsche" Unterstützung. ☺☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

Shockingdog said:


> Would it be possible to add any photos or this this asking to much ?



Yes photos say an awful lot.


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

Honeydragon said:


> I can confirm, that _*not *__*all *_the Germans are unfriendly! :idea-007:   Some are nice (me included)
> 
> Do the ADAC-Members know, that there is a discount for crossing the channel by P&O Ferries and DFDS-Seaways ?
> And some other Ferries, too.
> ...



I'm glad to hear that perhaps we were just unlucky


----------



## champstar (Nov 25, 2012)

Always found the Germans to be friendly and helpful...I try to speak a little german after I am a foreigner in their country...and always tell Ich bi aus Schotland...always found I got a better response than being british...lol


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 25, 2012)

champstar said:


> Always found the Germans to be friendly and helpful...I try to speak a little german after I am a foreigner in their country...and always tell Ich bi aus Schotland...always found I got a better response than being british...lol



It always pays to learn a few phrases and carry a phrase book wherever you go.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 25, 2012)

Well done for getting this going, MTM!! As so many of us use (or plan to!) the aires, it would be really helpful to have accurate comments on them.  I have been browsing some of the various sites, and some of the co-ordinates have been a bit misleading.  

My favourite one is this one, at  Serres Sur Arget, which is described as "Calme nuit et jour," (peaceful day and night) and given where the co-ordinates send you, I think they could well be right!!




KP x x


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 25, 2012)

kernowprickles said:


> Well done for getting this going, MTM!! As so many of us use (or plan to!) the aires, it would be really helpful to have accurate comments on them.  I have been browsing some of the various sites, and some of the co-ordinates have been a bit misleading.
> 
> My favourite one is this one, at  Serres Sur Arget, which is described as "Calme nuit et jour," (peaceful day and night) and given where the co-ordinates send you, I think they could well be right!!
> 
> ...



It is not only a quiet aire, it is a DEAD aire. ☺☺☺Hi KP, good to have you back. Still living in Cambourne? Never even knew you were away. I have made a note
of your aire. A few more details please. ☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 25, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> It is not only a quiet aire, it is a DEAD aire. ☺☺☺Hi KP, good to have you back. Still living in Cambourne? Never even knew you were away. I have made a note
> of your aire. A few more details please. ☺☺



Have not been away yet, (only as far as Wales) but off next year in April. Yes, we are still in Camborne, and I am busy scouring the net for suitable aires, and checking them out via streetview. The Serres-sur-Arget one is at  Longitude : 1.51955000      Latitude : 42.96886000, supposedly, but puts you right by the cemetery. However, the turn is just past the cemetery, and it looks a lovely little village.  The services seem to be accessible from the main road through the village, rather than the aire.  The first pic is a distant view of the aire (streetview doesn't quite get there) and the second one is the village, and you can see the turn on the right by the side of the cemetery.   

 

We plan to start from Brittany, go down via the Loire to the Dordogne, then head towards Collioure, and across the bottom of the Pyrenees to the Atlantic side, then back up to Brittany. It will be our first time with a motorhome, though we have been to gites, and taken the caravan once, and we're really looking forward to it!  (My husband is not FULLY aware of this itinerary, he thinks we are only going as far as the Dordogne!! :lol-049

When are you off again??

KP x x


----------



## Honeydragon (Nov 26, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> Viel Grüße aus Cornwall. Danke für euer "Deutsche" Unterstützung. ☺☺☺



Gern passiert.  Man kann ja nie genug für unseren Ruf tun .... .  Viele Grüße aus dem Rheinland. 



MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I'm glad to hear that perhaps we were just unlucky



Yes, I think so.  Next time 'll be better!  



champstar said:


> Always found the Germans to be friendly and helpful...I try to speak a little german after I am a foreigner in their country...and always tell Ich bi aus Schotland...always found I got a better response than being british...lol



Lol .... Nice to hear that.  I assure, that nearly every German likes the Scots!  Don't know why, but Scotland seems to be our most-loved Country ever.  (Even though many never had been there themselves!)


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 26, 2012)

I took this information from a post from John H.
Except for a lack of photos this is how the file would develop, listed together in areas.



Aires and locations in France

*Name.*Aire at Narbonne Plage

*Date visited.*September 2012

*Area/location.*Languedoc

*Google location.*43.14726N; 3.15415E

*Facilities.*
Water.
Toilet disposal.
Waste water disposal

*Charge.*
10 Euros/night

*Description.*
Right on the beach-front and a superb beach it is too. Officially you are limited to 24 hours but there is plenty of space and the guy at the reception desk will let you keep renewing (some had been there 2 weeks!).


*Rating out of 10.*
8

*Photos.*


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm very interested in this one.  Hope to get off again after 1st Feb.  Can't wait to get away from these dreary skys.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 26, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> I took this information from a post from John H.
> Except for a lack of photos this is how the file would develop, listed together in areas.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, That's it MTM. Done that way would be easy to follow. Well done young man☺☺☺


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 26, 2012)

OPENING / CLOSING dates would be good also.and if still usable when closed ie,  parking but no facilities.I also like to see the French Department number as that makes finding places very easy too.


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 26, 2012)

David & Ann said:


> Many thanks for your "Aires on a shoestring portofolio" Excellent. Which I have printed and hope to plan a route all the way to Spain following your Aires. On the way back I will do it again but from the other end.I usually go to Spain over the Swiss side and return from the Santander and Brittany side. Buy the way. i think it was ayear ago I suggested about a European Aires, like the one Chris has compiled. Nothing much came of that post. I am pleased that MTM and Zipnolan have showed interested. You have considerable knowledge of France, which I feel you have covered pretty well. Thanks ☺☺


I too have printed  Dezi's Aires  I have stayed on some of them in the past and some are  in the Aires book, but great to have a hard copy as well, many thanks.:heart::heart::bow::bow:


----------



## John H (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi

I have been watching this thread with interest but have not so far posted on it because I think I must be missing something. There is already a European Forum on this site, in which I and many others have posted our stopovers/aires etc, so I wonder how this new database would be different from what we already have. I have no wish to deter anyone from doing something that helps others but I think I need someone to explain this one to me.


----------



## Lofty (Nov 27, 2012)

*Bavaria Jan/Feb*

Hi All
Proberbley a question thats been asked since time began! well at least since motorhomes have been invented :l ol-053: I have a Burstner 2011 821i and am off to Baveria for 3 weeks in Jan Feb so its going to be cold. I have booked in to Tensee and Berchtesgaden auf Allweglehen. I know I know it's not excactly wild camping :scared:, I'm just going down there whilst on leave. The question I have is! I have 2 full 13kgs propain gas bottles, with being hooked up with elec as well would know if these would last the 3 weeks? I havent time to change the system to a refill one as I'm not back from Iraq and Afghan till the day I leave for the ferry, so it's a bit tight. If anyone could give me any advice it would be very much appreciated.

One bit of advice I have "dont step on an IED" it hurts!

Lofty


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 27, 2012)

John H said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been watching this thread with interest but have not so far posted on it because I think I must be missing something. There is already a European Forum on this site, in which I and many others have posted our stopovers/aires etc, so I wonder how this new database would be different from what we already have. I have no wish to deter anyone from doing something that helps others but I think I need someone to explain this one to me.



OK not a problem if you think it's covered.


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't really think the topic is covered in a way that's easy to find info without looking through lots of threads.  If the Aires were organised into regions, it would be a lot easier to look through them  for the area you are interested in. 

c:


----------



## Coyspurs (Nov 27, 2012)

Lofty said:


> Hi All
> Proberbley a question thats been asked since time began! well at least since motorhomes have been invented :l ol-053: I have a Burstner 2011 821i and am off to Baveria for 3 weeks in Jan Feb so its going to be cold. I have booked in to Tensee and Berchtesgaden auf Allweglehen. I know I know it's not excactly wild camping :scared:, I'm just going down there whilst on leave. The question I have is! I have 2 full 13kgs propain gas bottles, with being hooked up with elec as well would know if these would last the 3 weeks? I havent time to change the system to a refill one as I'm not back from Iraq and Afghan till the day I leave for the ferry, so it's a bit tight. If anyone could give me any advice it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> One bit of advice I have "dont step on an IED" it hurts!
> ...



Hi Lofty

Pick your self up an LPG to Propane adaptor (£30) and when you have an empty bottle find an LPG station and fill up your propane bottle with LPG, problem solved. Make sure your propane bottle is empty and do not put more in than the bottle size i.e. 13k = 26 litres 

Mike


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 27, 2012)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> OK not a problem if you think it's covered.




JH is correct. There are posts for Europe and have had a look at Them. It really is not up to much. A few co-ordinate and POI's. I think it would be wise that you carry on with your suggestion and create a proper POI's as Chris has done for the UK. Your idea is good and would be more in detail. ☺☺


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 27, 2012)

Please don't give up on your idea, MTM, I think it's a really good one, and definitely worth doing.  If you do give up, I will send that MONGOOSE after you, and I'm sure you wouldn't want that!!!

KP x x


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2012)

He has my full support


----------



## John H (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, there is clearly a demand, so good luck to him - but as a supplier of information, I am not sure what more I can contribute other than the information I have already posted on the various European pages of this forum. But if anyone has any questions about that information I will try to answer them.


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 27, 2012)

John H said:


> Ok, there is clearly a demand, so good luck to him - but as a supplier of information, I am not sure what more I can contribute other than the information I have already posted on the various European pages of this forum. But if anyone has any questions about that information I will try to answer them.



Hi JH. You have been a mine field of information and still posting from Spain for the benefit of WC folks. Our thanks to you. Enjoy your wintering In Cabo de Gata. I am off to Goa, India on the 22nd Dec: until 3rd April. Have a nice Christmas and make the best of it.☺☺


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 27, 2012)

I found this interesting.Motorhome Rest and Service Area France with Panoramic Vision


----------



## David & Ann (Nov 27, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> I found this interesting.Motorhome Rest and Service Area France with Panoramic Vision



Great find VB. All I need to do is find out how it works, that is trying to find the sites. Or does it work that way.☺☺☺


----------



## mark61 (Nov 27, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> I found this interesting.Motorhome Rest and Service Area France with Panoramic Vision



What a fantastic site.


----------



## maingate (Nov 27, 2012)

Lofty said:


> Hi All
> Proberbley a question thats been asked since time began! well at least since motorhomes have been invented :l ol-053: I have a Burstner 2011 821i and am off to Baveria for 3 weeks in Jan Feb so its going to be cold. I have booked in to Tensee and Berchtesgaden auf Allweglehen. I know I know it's not excactly wild camping :scared:, I'm just going down there whilst on leave. The question I have is! I have 2 full 13kgs propain gas bottles, with being hooked up with elec as well would know if these would last the 3 weeks? I havent time to change the system to a refill one as I'm not back from Iraq and Afghan till the day I leave for the ferry, so it's a bit tight. If anyone could give me any advice it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> One bit of advice I have "dont step on an IED" it hurts!
> ...



Hi Lofty,

You will have no problem with your gas bottles. I have a Burstner tag axle and when on a hookup, you will only need gas for a brew.

Ignore the advice about self-filling your bottles as it is incorrect. You CANNOT fill them right up as you need to fill to a max of 80% and leave a space for the liquid Propane to gas off. otherwise you will be toast .... literally. :scared:


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Nov 27, 2012)

This is another site with Aires, which you can download free as well, but it is in French.  You can always let the Google translator loose on it, which gives the gist of what people are saying!!

Tlchargez les aires de services pour camping car au format PDF[]

There is another site, Motorhoming in France,  in English, which has Aire details, and comments in some cases, but it isn't free. (Currently £12 as a special offer.)  They do a memory stick for £15 with all the info loaded on it, or alternatively, you could do your own.

Membership has its advantages!

Nearly forgot this one:

http://en.airecampingcar.com/


----------



## carol (Nov 27, 2012)

How about a meet in Europe then?  Just over the Channel?  Maybe a bit ambitious?


----------



## daisymini (Nov 27, 2012)

carol said:


> How about a meet in Europe then?  Just over the Channel?  Maybe a bit ambitious?



hope your including me in this one???:banana:


----------



## Coyspurs (Nov 28, 2012)

*Gas bottle refill*



maingate said:


> Hi Lofty,
> 
> You will have no problem with your gas bottles. I have a Burstner tag axle and when on a hookup, you will only need gas for a brew.
> 
> Ignore the advice about self-filling your bottles as it is incorrect. You CANNOT fill them right up as you need to fill to a max of 80% and leave a space for the liquid Propane to gas off. otherwise you will be toast .... literally. :scared:



I beg to differ, I did not mention any thing about filling them right up. A 13k gas bottle holds 13k (26litres) of gas with space left for expansion so do not put more than 26 litres into an EMPTY 13k bottle, how do you think the depots fill them?

I have been filling my own bottles for the last 2 1/2 years like this with no problems and at a cost from 60 to 85 per litre, so the info I have given is not incorrect as you suggest

Mike


----------



## Jon2 (Nov 28, 2012)

kenspain said:


> I can help anyone that come,s near Alicante  just ask:wave:



I will be heading your way in March, although we 'touched' on Spain early in year for couple of weeks we are going for a three monther, basic plan,Santander towards Madrid, then West then coast...?? Any help would be appreciated, prob pm you nearer the time if that's ok


----------



## keithhep (Nov 28, 2012)

*Google Map of aires*

Over the years I have recorded aires and free stops we have used while travelling through Europe (mainly France, Spain & Portugal) 

I have made a Google map of them all which may help someone to find somewhere to stop.

Recommended aires and parking - Google Maps

It is possible to print out from the Google Maps or save it as a PDF file and store it on your computer for accessing offline. 

A link to the PDF from my Dropbox http://db.tt/dvJW2tu is below.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/ewa8sn3i656v3tu/Recommended aires and parking - Google Maps.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Nov 28, 2012)

keithhep said:


> Over the years I have recorded aires and free stops we have used while travelling through Europe (mainly France, Spain & Portugal)
> 
> I have made a Google map of them all which may help someone to find somewhere to stop.
> 
> ...




Excellent  info Kieth.


----------



## paul9531031 (Nov 28, 2012)

*My solution to this problem*

I joined up in the naive expectation that the club's POI files would cover Europe, and after a long trawl thought the web came up with this solution, which works well.
I found Navigator Free which runs efficiently on a tablet PC or notebook and can obtain any OpenMap for free.  I found Archie's Camping files of European campsites, which is very extensive, and free. I found Digger - a user-unfriendly program which takes in a POI text file and gives out a version which can be installed in Navigator Free, so at the end of a day's driving you can scan you screen to see which, if any, campsite is nearbye.  I assume that is possible to add individual POIs to Navigator for other interesting places as one goes. It is certainly possible to add locations to the POI text-file. To reduce the overhead on the PC I stripped out large parts of the files before converting them. In Portugal this year there were a great many more roads on the ground than on the map, but they were building most of them at the time.
Paul


----------



## maingate (Nov 28, 2012)

Coyspurs said:


> I beg to differ, I did not mention any thing about filling them right up. A 13k gas bottle holds 13k (26litres) of gas with space left for expansion so do not put more than 26 litres into an EMPTY 13k bottle, how do you think the depots fill them?
> 
> I have been filling my own bottles for the last 2 1/2 years like this with no problems and at a cost from 60 to 85 per litre, so the info I have given is not incorrect as you suggest
> 
> Mike



If you are going to tell someone to start filling his own bottles then please give him ALL the information including the safety aspects of it. Just to say 'buy an adaptor and fill your own' is a bit irresponsible in my view.

The member in question is setting off immediately after arriving home so probably will not do it anyway but at least he can weigh up the pros and cons at a later date.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Dec 1, 2012)

Lofty said:


> Hi All
> Proberbley a question thats been asked since time began! well at least since motorhomes have been invented :l ol-053: I have a Burstner 2011 821i and am off to Baveria for 3 weeks in Jan Feb so its going to be cold. I have booked in to Tensee and Berchtesgaden auf Allweglehen. I know I know it's not excactly wild camping :scared:, I'm just going down there whilst on leave. The question I have is! I have 2 full 13kgs propain gas bottles, with being hooked up with elec as well would know if these would last the 3 weeks? I havent time to change the system to a refill one as I'm not back from Iraq and Afghan till the day I leave for the ferry, so it's a bit tight. If anyone could give me any advice it would be very much appreciated.
> 
> One bit of advice I have "dont step on an IED" it hurts!
> ...



Hello
Does your camper have winter tyres on. (most of us don't) This is a legal requirement in Germany.
My daughter lives in Wurzburg (Bavaria) . Max daytime temperature at the moment is 0 and they have already had snow.

Blue Skies


----------



## mark61 (Dec 1, 2012)

I am sure the minimum legal requirement is M+S tyres, not strictly Winter tyres, ie, the Michelin Agilis  camping is M+S rated but not a winter tyre. 
Although the ADAC do recommend tyres with "three peak mountain" rating.


----------



## Teutone (Dec 1, 2012)

mark61 said:


> I am sure the minimum legal requirement is M+S tyres, not strictly Winter tyres, ie, the Michelin Agilis  camping is M+S rated but not a winter tyre.
> Although the ADAC do recommend tyres with "three peak mountain" rating.



M&S is good enough to satisfy the law but may not be the best tyre for real snow conditions.
The "three peak mountain" symbol is something the tyre manufacturer have added to their "real" winter tyres to give the consumer an indication of what they buy, it's not a legal requirement.
Many cheap brand tyre manufacturer just embossed M&S on their tyres to widen their customer base regardless of the tyres winter properties.

Beware! Buy the right tyre for what you need it. It can make all the difference.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, agree completely. You still have to do your homework. 

Michelin say the Three peak symbol is an additional marking on a M+S tyre, so still not a full "Winter" tyre then I presume. More homework.


----------



## Teutone (Dec 3, 2012)

mark61 said:


> Yes, agree completely. You still have to do your homework.
> 
> Michelin say the Three peak symbol is an additional marking on a M+S tyre, so still not a full "Winter" tyre then I presume. More homework.



The three peak symbol is to indicate that this IS a real winter tyre.


----------

